# Hello newbie here



## Nate1010 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just wanted to say hello. I am 35 and just started martial arts. I figured I better get going on this if I want to do it. I am doing bjj and kickboxing. I have only done 3 classes and have bruises up and down my arms and really have no clue what I am doing but for some reason it's fun to pay to get beat up. No actually it's fun but tough can't wait till next class.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome! Glad you're liking it


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 12, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## lklawson (Jan 12, 2016)

Nate1010 said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I am 35 and just started martial arts. I figured I better get going on this if I want to do it. I am doing bjj and kickboxing. I have only done 3 classes and have bruises up and down my arms and really have no clue what I am doing but for some reason it's fun to pay to get beat up. No actually it's fun but tough can't wait till next class.


It'll get better with practice and experience.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Skaw (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and...



Nate1010 said:


> I really have no clue what I am doing



welcome to Martial Arts World


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## crazydiamond (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome ! Always nice to see folks start when they are younger...wish I did.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## donald1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Theres a lot more bruises to come as well, great huh!? 

Hello.


----------



## Nate1010 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am only training two days a week in bjj and one day a week in kickboxing. That is all that time allows. I am talking to the choir but it is tough. Made it through firsr couple weeks and the guys are really cool especially the higher belts allowing me to try different things before catching me in some move that I don't even know the name of yet. It's realy cool and gives me so much more respect for bjj/mma athletes.  I am keeping up cardio wise which is great, what I am lacking is strength. Especially rolling with these guys some of whom are pro fighters. Albeit when I do get the opportunity to roll with the they know I am new, and I appreciate their input. I am about 5'11'' 160lbs and not very strong I have been getting stronger over the last year since I started lifting going from about 100 max to 150 took a while. But I feel so much better and duh stronger. Now starting bjj I am like the weakest one in their with these gladiators it's funny but really cool at the same time.


----------



## BTittel (Mar 4, 2016)

Good luck in your journey! (and good luck here on MT)   ☺


----------

